# Above Meldahl Dam



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Went above Meldahl and fished the mouth of a couple of creeks.
One keeper sauger on a gold blade bait. We caught 2 huge drum, both would go 9-10lbs a piece. One on a bladebait one on a dropshot w/minnow. No crappie, no bass,no hybrids or whitebass. Fishing was slooooooooooow.
Bassky


----------



## shorebound1 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the report. Went fishing here locally on the South Fork of the Licking river and caught 31 crappie. Had one a little over 13", which is pretty good for around here.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Were you fishing above one of the dams or below? Jigs or minnows?
I fish Robinson and Berry dams and catch a few crappie, but never that many.
Bassky


----------



## shorebound1 (Oct 21, 2010)

Bassky said:


> Were you fishing above one of the dams or below? Jigs or minnows?
> I fish Robinson and Berry dams and catch a few crappie, but never that many.
> Bassky


I fished above Terry dam. I'm in a Lowe roughneck with a 90 Honda. Might also be in a maroon and white Ranger or aluminum basstracker.


----------



## coolersnapper (Apr 1, 2009)

Been a while since I have been on here. Good to be back. I was a berry last year fishing for crappie and did no good. Pretty long haul for me too! How far up is Terry dam?


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Put in at Augusta this morning (above Meldahl Dam) at sunup and two of us fished the mouths of White Oak Creek on the Ohio side and all of the creeks between Augusta and the dam on the Kentucky side until 1pm and came up :S

This is the first time since 1991 (Herrington Lake) that the boat has been out and has been :S and I fish quite a bit.

Bait fish everywhere - nothing chasing them.
Threw Little Georges, blade baits, twister tails and crank baits.

After knocking them dead early in September in the Little Miami when the water temps was hovering around 77 degrees, it has been steadily deteriorating on a weekly basis - and then today.

Where are all of the chunky largemouth and spots that used to hang out in the structure up in the creeks and around the bridge pilings??? Where are the white bass - even small ones??? Where are the hybrids??? 

Several boats out today and not doing much.
Since I'm out of town all next week, I've called it a fishing year.
Overall a great year. Pickwick Lake in the spring was incredible. Our monthlong Canadian fishing trip in the early summer was spectacular, and our first outing of the fall was super. Since then El Stinko!!!!

Frustrated and Concerned


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

All I can say is that stinks!! I have fished the creek mouths above Maysville without any success. Although I have been to greenup dam with some luck. There is nothing being posted about Meldahl. It must be dead!!


----------

